# Arcain coming home



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Rumor is that she is signing a two year deal with the Comets, but I don't know when we will hear anything.

Boy, the team is shaping up and taking on a new look...well, J will be a most welcome return after last year's debacle. I just hope she missed us as much as we missed her.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

jANETH IS HANDS DOWN MY ALL-TIME FAVORITE cOMET


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Anybody heard anything about the Brazilian Bomber coming home to Houston? I can't wait to see that Brazilian flag at the games again.


----------

